
Ask HN: What are some cool cdn subdomain names? - ereckers
It&#x27;s pretty obvious I have too much time on my hands.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what subomain names others have used when naming a cdn for their websites.<p>The twist is that I&#x27;m reserving cdn.domain.com for other uses.<p>This is for serving assets for a tech related marketing site.<p>My initial thoughts:<p><pre><code>  cdnx.domain.com
  web.cdn.domain.com
  cdn.web.domain.com
  cdn-web.domain.com
</code></pre>
I should just get on with it, but, hey, why not give it a cool name.
======
27182818284
I always enjoyed Google owning 1e100.net thought that was a clever name for
some of their networking

------
beamatronic
The amount of cleverness you could achieve kind of depends on what
"domain.com" part is.

